# Landscape/skyline locations in Denver



## toodamnice (Feb 12, 2013)

I am going to Denver for storm chaser convention this week. I set aside a couple of days for shooting with my new 6D and 16-35 f2.8L and need advice for good shooting locations. I'd love to shoot the skyline with the mountains in the background and any other cool mountain scenes. Any advice? Thanks...


----------

